# Mars ME1002



## Evilsizer (Jan 25, 2010)

any one using this motor? looks rather nice and the price isnt to bad either...
http://www.marselectricllc.com/me1002.html


----------



## rtwelder (Aug 11, 2010)

seems like a new model. John Fiorenza told me about a PM motor bigger than the ME0709. but it still has not come out.

i guess this was what John has been busy with lately


----------



## Gary B (Jun 2, 2011)

It has been some time since the last post on this motor (ME1002).
(Now being done, i believe, my Motenergy) - (Old MARS.)-
Has anyone actually used this motor and built or converted with it?
It looks good (although a bit heavy at 203 pounds). - 
The competition (i believe, for my purposes, are the Warp 9 and the FB1 4001, both of which seem to be tried and true). (?) - 
Any input here?

Thanks,
Gary B.
=====


----------



## Genius Pooh (Dec 23, 2011)

I email them and they can sell me.

and volume price about 900$..

It's cool so I'm EV converting company..


----------



## Gary B (Jun 2, 2011)

Genius Pooh said:


> I email them and they can sell me.
> 
> and volume price about 900$..
> 
> It's cool so I'm EV converting company..


=====================================
Good luck with your company.
I just bought the ME1002 from Motenergy and expect delivery next week.
Although i have some electronics experience i'm a real EV newbie.
Right now, i'm going through the difficulty of deciding whether or not to make an initial test with it directly to a 12v supply. - I'm leaning towards NOT doing that. - I believe the motor resistance is too low to get away with that. - Flying sparks bother me. So, i will probably use phase one of the controller i plan on designing. - (Based on samples i've collected, like the Cougar and Paul and Sabrina's device. - I'm going very slowly here, step by step. - It's a fun learning experience.
Gary B.


----------



## rtwelder (Aug 11, 2010)

Hey Gary B! Good luck on that!
We hope to get hear from you soon


----------



## Genius Pooh (Dec 23, 2011)

Gary B said:


> =====================================
> Good luck with your company.
> I just bought the ME1002 from Motenergy and expect delivery next week.
> Although i have some electronics experience i'm a real EV newbie.
> ...


Good Luck I hope to hear many real application of that motor. I seriously consider buy and test that motor at next year.


----------

